
Google will shut down My Tracks on April 30 - tszming
http://www.androidcentral.com/google-will-shut-down-its-fitness-tracking-app-my-tracks-april-30
======
gcb0
one engineer for a couple weeks could have just written a glue from tracks to
a gdoc/gdrive spreadsheet and have a long-lived (i.e. until they shutdown
gdoc/gdrive) product for absolutely free.

------
delcaran
Shame, it's my go-to app for tracking my walks... It's lite and get its job
done.

